

Upgrading FreeBSD 9.0 to 9.1 using freebsd-update - komljen
http://www.bsdguides.org/2012/upgrading-freebsd-9-0-to-9-1-using-freebsd-update/

======
jonhohle
I was upgrading my home system remotely and it didn't come back up after the
second reboot. Unfortunately, it's the only host available remotely, and I
won't be able to see why until later tonight when I have physical access.

I'm hoping its just something from ports which isn't happy. I wasn't prompted
to rebuild, though (the first time I can remember that happening).

~~~
komljen
I did this:

# freebsd-update fetch # freebsd-update install # reboot

# freebsd-update upgrade -r 9.1 # freebsd-update install # reboot

# freebsd-update install # reboot

remotely without any problems.

~~~
jonhohle
Yeah, after the second (in your case 3rd) reboot, I no longer have ssh access
and not enough access to the rest of the network to tell why. I was able to
successfully reboot into the 9.1 kernel after the first upgrade/install. It
was only the second that didn't work.

------
shin_lao
Great post, but you will also need to upgrade your ports collection. I
personally use portsnap.

[http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/po...](http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports-
using.html)

~~~
mhurron
You don't actually have to unless you're moving from major version to major
version (i.e. FreeBSD 8.x to 9.1 in this case), though it's never a bad idea
to do so.

The FreeBSD ABI doesn't change with minor version releases so the majority of
ports should work through all of the 9.x releases without needing to be
upgraded. The big exception is ports that work closely or otherwise depend on
kernel functions, those may changes and therefore those ports will need to be
upgraded in order to keep working.

